# 6 year old thoroughbred



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Very leggy. He looks like he will be quite athletic to my eye. Nice shoulder layback. VERY short back (may make saddle fit difficult). Almost looks taller than he is long. May have to watch him for over reach. Neck is difficult to assess due to the way he is holding it. Light in bone, quite tied in below the knee and long in the pasterns which are fairly common in OTTB. Hocks and knees fairly high. I think he should do well as a low level jumper and may have aptitude for mid to higher level if his legs would hold up.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think that he will make a great jumper! Nice long and straight legs, nice shoulder, and very well balanced overall.


----------



## secondchancehorses (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree with Tryst- Very short back and long legs. Will likely make him athletic and scopey. 

Needs topline badly- his back is hollow and you can see the highest point of his pelvis (looks like a high point on his spine 1/3 of the way along his butt). Pasterns are long and he needs some groceries. Is he just coming off the track? he still looks track fit.


----------



## emzray21 (Aug 4, 2013)

He did come from the track! Our trainer has him on a special plan to build muscle and put on weight so he should fill out.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Once this horse lets down and has weight on he should look really good. I wish his knees and hocks were closer to the ground. He has Looooong cannons. Looking at his top line and his withers I recommend you get him let down before you buy a saddle for him. The saddle that fits him now will not fit him later when he is let down from being in racing condition.

Here is another example of a Thoroughbred looking wasp waisted or herring gutted. In this case the horse is so short coupled I think that will disappear when he lets down. I really like his shoulder and his hindquarters are ver very nice. Nice powerful horse. 

Wish he has a little more bone and shorter cannons.. but there is no perfect horse.

Love a nice bay Thoroughbred. 

What is his Jockey Club name? What is his pedigree?


----------

